# VW TDI Chip for more turbo Boost



## Rolf R (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a 2005 Jetta Wagon TDI with 1.9 Litre Pump Dulse engine, The turbo pulls to about 2,500 RPM and falls flat after 2,500. Is there a chip I can get or a company that will flash the ECU so i can get more boost and better pulling power up to 4,000 - 5,000 RPM???


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe try the TDI forum? 

Do 1st time posters get so excited they're on the site they just start slapping keys like monkeys and post where ever they end up? :facepalm:


----------

